

Social-first: The new way to live - jackaltman
http://jackealtman.com/socialfirst-the-new-way-to-live

======
myuan24
good thought, definitely true, reminds of this
[http://www.switched.com/2010/12/27/navy-pilots-flew-
helicopt...](http://www.switched.com/2010/12/27/navy-pilots-flew-helicopters-
into-lake-tahoe-for-facebook-pictur/)

